# Creer--subjunctive / indicative



## hp_ddocd

If one was trying to say:
I believe that the humane treatment of animals is important,
would it be correct to use the subjuctive for of is/ser:
Creo que el tratamiento humanitario de los animales *sea* importante.

Or would one use the present indicative?:
Creo que el tratamiento humanitario de los animales *es* importante.

What is the general rule of creer/no creer with the subjunctive?


----------



## gramatica

Hi,

Usually with Creer/pensar/(me) parece que.../es verdad que/es obvio/no dudar que... you use the indicative and with no creer/no pensar/no parecer que./dudar que.../no es verdad...etc. you use the subjunctive.

However, *with questions* one can use the *subjunctive *to indicate that the speaker doesn't believe what he/she is asking.

For example,

One can say "Crees que vaya/va a llover manana?" and if you use the subjunctive the speaker feels that it isn't going to rain.

I hope this helps

I'm not a native, so feel free to correct me. 

Saludos


----------



## hfpardue

gramatica gave you a good explanation. The correct sentence is "Creo que el tratamiento humanitario de animales *es* importante."

The general rule is creo que is followed by the indicative and no creo que is followed by the subjunctive.

I think he's smart. = Creo que es inteligente.
I don't think he's smart. = No creo que sea inteligente.


----------



## lazarus1907

gramatica said:


> One can say "Crees que vaya  /va a llover manana?" and if you use the subjunctive the speaker feels that it isn't going to rain.


Como dijo *hfpardue*, lo normal es usar el indicativo con verbos de percepción como "creer", y el subjuntivo cuando se niegan. Aunque se permite el subjuntivo en las interrogativas con "creer", para muchos hispanohablantes resulta inaceptable. Yo lo evitaría.


----------



## roxcyn

lazarus1907 said:


> Como dijo *hfpardue*, lo normal es usar el indicativo con verbos de percepción como "creer", y el subjuntivo cuando se niegan. Aunque se permite el subjuntivo en las interrogativas con "creer", para muchos hispanohablantes resulta inaceptable. Yo lo evitaría.



Yo también, pero quiero poner un ejemplo de un libro que estoy leyendo:

" '¿Qué crees que *haya* pasado?'-- preguntó Clari asustada"  

Pero para una clase de español:
Crees que... Indicativo
No crees que.... subjuntivo 

Pablo


----------



## brittynic

In my Spanish class we are having trouble with the subjunctive. We are unsure if you should use the subjunctive or the indicative with a phrase like "Creo que." I have looked online and seen it written both ways. Can they both be correct. 

EX: Creo que mis amigos estudian mucho.

      Creo que mis amigos estudien mucho. 


Which one is correct. Is there a situation where you would use the subjunctive with "creo que" or is there a situation with the reverse?

Thanks!

P.S. the confusion is because the book said to use the subjunctive when there is uncertainty or doubt. For us English speakers to say (creo que) I believe that expresses some uncertainty. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hi,

Normally you would say "*Creo* que mis amigos *estudian* mucho" and *No creo* que mis amigos *estudien *mucho. 

"Creo que mis amigos estudien mucho" se usa con poca frecuencia para expresar todo lo contrario, o sea que no crees que estudien mucho, ¿no?

I hope this helps

No duden en corregir mis errores

Regards


----------



## Beah_sp

ChocolateLover said:


> Normally you would say "*Creo* que mis amigos *estudian* mucho" and *No creo* que mis amigos *estudien *mucho.


 
ChocolateLover is right here, but I don't think we would use 'creo que mis amigos *estudien* mucho' in any case,it sounds too bad to me.

Cheers


----------



## Rayines

Hello: With verbs like "parecer", "pensar", "creer", "imaginar", "suponer", you always use only indicative for the affirmative form ("Creo que voy a ir a la reunión", "Imagino que los veré mañana") and subjunctive (or indicative sometimes) for the negative form ("Yo no pienso que ella es linda"/ "Yo no pienso que sea necesario").


----------



## moonycross

Y aparte de los mencionados, se usa el subjuntivo en las frases que comienza en:
es posible que...
es necesario que...
Le parece (adjetivo) que... (por ejemplo: me parece justa que...
etcetera


----------



## Rayines

Bienvenida al foro, moonycross:





moonycross said:


> Y aparte de los mencionados, se usa el subjuntivo en las frases que comienza en:
> es posible que...
> es necesario que...
> Le parece (adjetivo) que... (por ejemplo: me parece just*o* que...
> etc*é*tera


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

¿Me pueden decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?

"Creo que mis amigos estudien mucho" se usa *con poca frecuencia* para expresar todo lo contrario, o sea que no crees que estudien mucho, ¿no? Y se puede decir "No creo que mis amigos estudian mucho" si es realmente lo que uno opina fuertemente, ¿verdad? Pero lo normal y posiblemente más correcto es usar el indicativo con "creer que" y el subjuntivo con "no creer que"¿no?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Me pueden decir si está bien lo siguiente, por favor?
> 
> "Creo que mis amigos estudien mucho" *no* se usa *nunca *para expresar todo lo contrario, o sea que no crees que estudien mucho, ¿no?*: no se usa .* Y se puede decir "No creo que mis amigos estudian mucho"  si es realmente lo que uno opina fuertemente, ¿verdad?*: Sí, pero es muy muy raro decirlo así.* Pero lo normal y más correcto es usar el indicativo con "creer que" y el subjuntivo con "no creer que"¿no? *Sí (disculpa las correcciones en el texto) *
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias por la aclaración y por corregir los errores

¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo en el que suene bien usar el indicativo con "no pensar que" por favor?

¿Son ejemplos así?

No pienso que es justo ¿o algo parecido que sea mas bien una opinión muy fuerte?

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración y por corregir los errores
> 
> ¿Me puedes dar un ejemplo en el que suene bien usar el indicativo con "no pensar que" por favor?
> 
> ¿Son ejemplos así?
> 
> No pienso que es justo ¿o algo parecido que sea mas bien una opinión muy fuerte?
> 
> Gracias


Por ejemplo, un amigo le dice a otro: "¿Tú dijiste que la pintura de las paredes es horrible?", y el otro contesta: "¡No, yo no pienso que es horrible, simplemente me hubiera gustado otro color!". 
No sé si es un ejemplo feliz, por otro lado, en general, el indicativo siempre puede ser reemplazado en ese caso por el subjuntivo (y no te equivocas).
El ejemplo que vos das, es raro, tampoco lo diríamos así. Siempre usaríamos subjuntivo: "No pienso que sea justo".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Ahora creo que lo entiendo

Saludos


----------



## El Cisne

Hola,

Es correcto decir:  Me parece que tú estás enfermo. *o *Me parece que tú estés enfermo.

Estoy confundida porque parecer [expresses doubt] pero yo he oído ambos caminos.

Depende el pais?

Muchas gracias a todos.
el Cisne


----------



## Rayines

El Cisne said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto decir: Me parece que tú estás enfermo. *o *Me parece que tú estés enfermo.
> 
> Estoy confundida porque parecer [expresses doubt] pero yo he oído ambos caminos.
> 
> Depende el pais?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.
> el Cisne


Hola El Cisne: ¡Bienvenida a los foros!
En forma afirmativa "me parece" siempre lleva indicativo ("Me parece que estás enfermo"). Es una declaración, como "pienso que".
Lleva subjuntivo cuando está en negativo: "No me parece que estés enfermo".


----------



## El Cisne

¡Gracias Rayines!

Yo entiendo.  Usted sabes si todos paises usen el subjunctivo presente negativo en este manera?  Entiende? [Mi español no es bueno].

Gracias, e.c.


----------



## café olé

Sí Cisne, la regla que te ha dado Rayines funciona en todos los países (verbos de pensamiento forma afirmativa + indicativo) (verbos de pensamiento forma negativa + subjuntivo), aunque hay algunas pequeñas diferencias y matices un poco largos de explicar.

Digamos que a veces la regla se rompe en Sudamérica por exceso de subjuntivo y en España por exceso de indicativo.


----------



## lazarus1907

El Cisne said:


> Hola*:*
> 
> Es correcto decir: Me parece que tú estás enfermo. *o *Me parece que tú estés enfermo.
> 
> Estoy confundida porque parecer [expresses doubt] pero yo *lo* he oído *de* amb*a*s caminos *maneras*. (way = pathway = camino; way = manner = manera)
> 
> *¿*Depende el pais?


No depende del país, y el verbo parecer no expresa duda. Para este tipo de construcciones puedes usar un truco en inglés: 

Si enuncias la subordinada como independiente, y la frase no cambia de sentido y suena normal, estás declarando con esta subordinada, y debes usar el *indicativo*:
_I think he is coming = He is coming, I think. _
_Creo que viene = Viene, creo. _​Si la inversión no funciona, no estás declarando y debes usar el *subjuntivo*:
I don't think he is coming = He is coming, I don't think. 
No creo que venga = Viene, no creo. 

I want you to come = You come, I want. 
Quiero que vengas = Vienes, Quiero. ​Haz la prueba con tu frase: "Me parece que estás enfermo".


----------



## Xiroi

café olé said:


> Digamos que a veces la regla se rompe en Sudamérica por exceso de subjuntivo y en España por exceso de indicativo.


Me resulta extraña esta afirmación porque a mí siempre me ha dado la sensación de que en América usan el subjuntivo menos que nosotros.


----------



## café olé

Xiroi said:


> Me resulta extraña esta afirmación porque a mí siempre me ha dado la sensación de que en América usan el subjuntivo menos que nosotros.


 
Algunos ejemplos encontrados en internet:

Lupita: yo creo que tengas mucha suerte en tu embarazo 29/04/08
 
¿Quién *cree que tenga* más posibilidades de ganar el título del Clausura 2008?

¿Cree *que tenga* responsabilidad directa la policía por la fuga del sacerdote hondureño acusado de agresiones sexuales?


----------



## Xiroi

Perdona pero sigo sin entenderlo, que encuentres unos ciertos usos del subjuntivo en internet, sin entrar en si son correctos o no, no significa que se pueda afirmar que en América usen más el subjuntivo que en España.


----------



## mhp

El Cisne said:


> ¡Gracias Rayines!
> 
> Yo entiendo.  Usted sabes si todos paises usen el subjunctivo presente negativo en este manera?  Entiende? [Mi español no es bueno].
> 
> Gracias, e.c.


 _Parecer + indicativo_
_Parecer + imperfecto de subjuntivo_

  Me parece que estás enfermo (you are sick)
  Me parece que estuvieras enfermo (as though you were sick)

_No parecer + indicativo/subjuntivo_

  No parece que está enfermo (Está enfermo pero no lo parece)
  No parece que esté enfermo (parece que está sano)


----------



## Rayines

¡Hola mhp!, un detalle:





mhp said:


> _Parecer + indicativo_
> _Parecer + imperfecto de subjuntivo_
> 
> Me parece que estás enfermo (you are sick)
> Me *P*arece que estuvieras enfermo (as though you were sick)
> 
> _No parecer + indicativo/subjuntivo_
> 
> No parece que está enfermo (Está enfermo pero no lo parece)
> No parece que esté enfermo (parece que está sano)


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> ¡Hola mhp!, un detalle:


  Hola Rayines. A mí me suena bien con o sin el complemento indirecto. ¿Me puedes explicar por qué te parece mal con el complemento indirecto?

  He aquí unos ejemplos en Internet. (Con eso no quiero decir que sea lo correcto porque aparece en Internet, sólo que no faltan ejemplos con el complemento indirecto)


----------



## lazarus1907

mhp said:


> Hola Rayines. A mí me suena bien con o sin el complemento indirecto. ¿Me puedes explicar por qué te parece mal con el complemento indirecto?


Yo estoy de acuerdo con Inés. Sin el complemento indirecto se indica de manera impersonal que algo produce cierta impresión, y puede usarse con el subjuntivo, porque no estamos declarando lo que se dice en la subordinada. En cuanto usas el complemento indirecto, se transforma en un verbo de opinión, y el uso del subjuntivo para evitar la declaración no parece estar justificado (¡y fíjate que al no decir "no me parece que esté justificado", evito declararlo como opinión mía).


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:


> Hola Rayines. A mí me suena bien con o sin el complemento indirecto. ¿Me puedes explicar por qué te parece mal con el complemento indirecto?


Hola mhp: Yo me baso más que nada en el uso. Como bien dice laz, cuando es esa oración impersonal con el subjuntivo, solemos no usar el pronombre: "Parece(ría) que fuera a llover". En todo caso, si usamos el pronombre, tal vez se aceptaría: "Me parece como si fuera a llover" (pero no suena muy bien tampoco).


----------



## El Cisne

Gracias a todos.

Una pregunta más sobre el subjuntivo.  

Si hay dos acciones en una oración, ¿son ambos en el subjunctivo?

Por ejemplo, 
Ojalá que ella coma rapido y salga la casa.

Gracias, e.c.


----------



## Xiroi

mhp said:


> _Parecer + indicativo_
> _Parecer + imperfecto de subjuntivo_
> 
> Me parece que estás enfermo (you are sick)
> Me parece que estuvieras enfermo (as though you were sick)
> 
> _No parecer + indicativo/subjuntivo_
> 
> No parece que está enfermo (Está enfermo pero no lo parece)
> No parece que esté enfermo (parece que está sano)


. Excelente explicación con y sin me.


----------



## Outsider

El Cisne said:


> Una pregunta más sobre el subjuntivo.
> 
> Si hay dos acciones en una oración, ¿son ambos en el subjunctivo?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> Ojalá que ella coma rápido y salga la casa.


Sí.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

¿Puede alguién explicarme por qué el verbo "parecer" en la siguiente frase viene en subjuntivo?

"¿Te has dado cuenta de que parece que vayamos más deprisa?"


----------

